# updated pic of my girl :)



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

thought i would update with new pics


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's beautiful.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gorgeous hun thanks for sharing x


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

She's lovely!


----------



## Bray (Apr 17, 2013)

She's gorgeous  

How do you attach more than one photo?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty Girl


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful, is she a birman or raggie ?


----------



## louise2 (Sep 23, 2012)

shes a blue colour point ragdoll


----------



## AprilGarcia (May 8, 2013)

cute kittens out there..the pics are just nice and i loved them..thanks for posting all of you.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very pretty. lovely pics.


----------

